# Moebius Updated Schedule



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

With changes in the way the factory in China is required to pay employees, our schedules have been blown out of the water. We received this news after Toy Fair when the factory came back from Holiday. I wish there was something that can be done, but there isn’t.  The current schedule for our releases this year are as follows: 

707 VTTBOTS Seaview - approximately 4/15

901 Lost In Space - Space Pod - approximately 6/1

902 Lost In Space - Chariot - approximately 6/15

903 Invisible Man - approximately 7/1

904 Conan The Barbarian - Postponed until Fall 

These dates represent what we have been told as far as hitting the Seattle warehouse. Dates to the actual customer will vary, but they should start shipping from us about these dates.

This also puts a big crimp in what we were expecting to put out in the last half of the year. We are currently evaluating what we will be able to release and when. We’re not happy about this either, but it is unfortunately a reality. 

We are working on getting the schedule together for what else we will try to have out, but at this time it is hard to say. Big Frankie info should be out in a matter of days, just waiting for advertising approvals. This should be in stores by July! Prototype is finished, tooling set to begin in approximately 2 weeks. 

More news will be posted as soon as it is available. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dont sweat it Frank, looks like a heck of a lineup, and the delays arn't to bad. Looks like just a few weeks to a month or so off your original estimates. I'm just amazed your able to do so much so quickly! Keep up the good work, and thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Frank,
I think I speak for most everyone when I say "We ain't goin' nowhere!"

So we have to wait a little longer for the kits to arrive. Most of us have been waiting 40 years for a Seaview kit like the one you're producing. We can wait a little longer.

I know it must be frustrating, wanting to get the kits out to market and having circumstances beyond your control delay things. Hang in there.

Thanks for the updates. I'm sure everyone appreciates the information.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

We thank you for your updates!Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Ditto all of the above. Much obliged for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Capt. Krik said:


> Frank,
> I think I speak for most everyone when I say "We ain't goin' nowhere!"
> 
> So we have to wait a little longer for the kits to arrive. Most of us have been waiting 40 years for a Seaview kit like the one you're producing. We can wait a little longer.
> ...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

All that has been said is true.We applaud your efforts and really are surprised how fast you issue new kits.If I understand corectly,this is a temporary delay,and if you decide to issue new kits after the already scheduled kits of this year,everything should move more smoothly in China as far as future release dates are concerned.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Waited 40 years, can wait another month. No sweat. Notice how the Seaview has the same "707" number that the Aurora had?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We'll still be here.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the update Frank, the heads up is appreciated!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

As I said before, Good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I don't mind waiting at all. I just hope that some of the kits you had anticipated releasing don't get PERMANANTLY postponed. I have been looking forward to Conan. We'll be here when the kits arrive, that's for sure!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the update Frank. I don't mind the wait either, but am also concerned about Conan being permanently postponed.( bear in mind, I understand this hasn't been suggested as happening ) This looks like an awesome kit.:thumbsup: 
Thanks again for the update. Awesome customer service ! !

Qa'pla

Kangg7


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> With changes in the way the factory in China is required to pay employees . . .


Ohhhhhh! They actually have to _pay _them now?


Don't worry about the schedule. We'll be getting these in time for the summer repeats. "As you recall in last weeks episode . . . " :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I appreciate the updates.

Like everyone else here, I can wait. 

By the way, will Moebius be at the Spring Chiller show?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Frank,Thanks for taking the time to let us all Know Sir!!

No Big deal Sir! Again, all these kits are very much worth the wait.


High Regards,
BP


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

It's unfortunate that we can't manufacture the model kits in this country and have to be beholden to the whims of another country. I glad to hear that they are still on the way. BTW when is the Flying Sub going to come out and in what scale.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update frank, To get a quality kit of the seaview i can wait another month or so.Same with the other kits:thumbsup:


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Frank! I was wondering about the status of Captain Action? There was no mention on the list here. My CC was fully charged for this figure back in March or April of 2007. I will have to pull the Paypal records to remember the exact date. Thanks!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

woo hoo , can't wait to preorder that Big Frankie !! 
all looks fine to me Frank . like many have said we'll be here when they come .
i was actually getting a bit worried they'd all come out too close together and i'd have to sell a kidney to get 'em all . 
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Doombuggy , i think the Captain is at the docks clearing customs . 
i'd say first or secand week of March . 
Megahobby has posted this info in another thread if ya want to check it out . 
hb


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Moebius said:


> 707 VTTBOTS Seaview - approximately 4/15
> 
> 901 Lost In Space - Space Pod - approximately 6/1
> 
> ...


Well, at least they'll be available for WonderFest!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I can stand the wait. First-rate customer relations !


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh sure. Just another excuse in a long line of 'em.

Boxes didn't show up, it was the wrong chinese new year, bird-flu, the map to the warehouse was lost, you invested heavily in Crispy Creme, your advertising company cancelled the campaign, the web site needed a credit card to access...

oops, wrong thread... sorry. :freak:



(It's no problem... it will take me 5 years to get to these anyway. My stack is way too big.)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've put these dates (in pencil) on my calendar, and in the meantime, I'll keep busy with a bunch of "1st, 2nd & 3rd tier" kits I already have awaiting builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Oh sure. Just another excuse in a long line of 'em.
> 
> Boxes didn't show up, it was the wrong chinese new year, bird-flu, the map to the warehouse was lost, you invested heavily in Crispy Creme, your advertising company cancelled the campaign, the web site needed a credit card to access...
> 
> ...


 
Honest... I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heyyyy, you guys are posting on the wrong thread! But Im still awaiting the LOST Aurora Plastics Green Knight! it will be a humdinger! Should come out soon after the Fokkers, which should be any day now....any day.......any....day.............


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Tick... tick...tick...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That was for A-corp-- not Mobius!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> Tick... tick...tick...


Tock.....tock......tock


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Cue sound of Crickets next to an empty warehouse...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Something wickedly cool this way comes!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Cue sound of Crickets next to an empty warehouse...


(singing frog from bugs bunny enters the room...)
Hello, my baby
Hello, my honey
Hello my ragtime gal


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> I don't mind waiting at all. I just hope that some of the kits you had anticipated releasing don't get PERMANANTLY postponed. I have been looking forward to Conan. We'll be here when the kits arrive, that's for sure!


Only thing truly "postponed" at this time is the Jungle Swamp. I'd still like to put it out, but it may be another year...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> I appreciate the updates.
> 
> Like everyone else here, I can wait.
> 
> By the way, will Moebius be at the Spring Chiller show?


No Spring Chiller as far as I can tell, sorry!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Captain_April said:


> It's unfortunate that we can't manufacture the model kits in this country and have to be beholden to the whims of another country. I glad to hear that they are still on the way. BTW when is the Flying Sub going to come out and in what scale.


For Flying Sub, I would love for it to be end of the year. I am afraid that with the work needed to prototype, it may not get in that early. No scale as of yet, still getting initial estimates on it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

doombuggy69 said:


> Hi Frank! I was wondering about the status of Captain Action? There was no mention on the list here. My CC was fully charged for this figure back in March or April of 2007. I will have to pull the Paypal records to remember the exact date. Thanks!


The unfortunate thing about Paypal, you pay instantly. That kit has had more small problems I think I could write a book on it. Or at least a nice sized article! It is in port today, but it due for an X Ray inspection from Customs. I'll probably drive down to the port in Miami and pick them up in person next week. Should be shipping in about a week!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news on the Captain Action. I've been waiting for this for a year.  

RK


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Beck...thanks for the Info! I am sure the good old Captain will be worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the updates!! The news that Big Frankie is still progressing is soothing!! Looking forward to Conan whenever it comes out!!


----------



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

DITO Frank. These kits ARE WORTH WAITING FOR!

Tom


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Jungle Swamp*

Yeah Frank,I for one would still love to see it. Just curious,how would the box look? Would it be like the original in the PS series with the flap on top and bottom(cube shaped)?,or would it still have the same box art,but in a common Aurora,PL Mobious style box with standard lid?


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Jungle Swamp*

Yeah Frank,I for one would still love to see it. Just curious,how would the box look? Would it be like the original in the PS series with the flap on top and bottom?(cube shaped),or would it still have the same box art,but in a common Aurora,PL Moebius style box with standard lid?(flat box)


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Thanks for the update Frank.The kits are worth the wait.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is there really a lot of requests for the Jungle Swamp.Personally,I would like to see a new kit of a new dinosaur being manufactered.Or a totally new and bigger swamp with many new prehistoric animals in it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

KINGZILLA said:


> Yeah Frank,I for one would still love to see it. Just curious,how would the box look? Would it be like the original in the PS series with the flap on top and bottom?(cube shaped),or would it still have the same box art,but in a common Aurora,PL Moebius style box with standard lid?(flat box)


It was scheduled for the old cube style thin box. As close to repro as you can get....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> It was scheduled for the old cube style thin box. As close to repro as you can get....


With all the interest generated here Frank, I'd say there's possibly a good chance you could change the was to an is?

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> With all the interest generated here Frank, I'd say there's possibly a good chance you could change the was to an is?
> 
> Chris.


At some point, I'd love to. It's just with so much else going right now, much to be announced very soon, it would be next year at the earliest.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

My question is why The Swamp? 

I know that this one had limited production and has all kinds of little pieces that we all lost, but for me personally it's just not that interesting of a scene. 

I would think that the best bet for the investment would be The Tar Pit. The Pit is one of _the_ linch pin kits. Plus it's one great sculpt and is the most visually dynamic of all the PS, IMHO.

My two cents......

RK


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> My question is why The Swamp?
> 
> I know that this one had limited production and has all kinds of little pieces that we all lost, but for me personally it's just not that interesting of a scene.
> 
> ...


 Trouble with the Tar Pit alone, is that it doesn't directly hook into several of the reissue kits. Of course, seeing as the Mammoth lacks its base anyway... nevermind.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that Moebius has been very generous in releasing Big Frankie,which some of us wonder if it will bring enough sales to justify molding it.Moebius shouldn't hesitate to re think The Swamp if they think the sales would be too low.Plenty of great resin Dinos and other Prehistoric animals out there that could be converted in styrene kits,so to speak.Why waste their time with The Jungle Swamp.The Tar Pit is much more interesting.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

If it gets issued, I will buy it. All those great bits and pieces will be perfect for making custom dios!


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I pray to the Modelers Deities for an early release for the Spacepod...

First was the happiness of the J-2, now is the happines of the spacepod and the Chariot...

Of course I will wait, but a miracle could be welcomed...


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

HAVE YOU FINISHED YOUR JUPITER 2 ? oops sorry for the caps:wave:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the updates Frank. Those are a excellent example of taking care of your customers. We all know delays can happen, and almost expected in this hobby. Being upfront with new info certainly helps to keep us happy. I am looking foward to the Seaview, whenever it shows.

P.S.- Only today did I find out you have your own forum. Great idea! It was a positive for PL and I am sure you are already finding it a great tool to build Moeibus with. Luck in the future!!


----------

